# Wiedereinsteiger über 30 sucht eine reife Gilde PVP-Server



## Khelmarun (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Forenleser !

 

Mein Name ist Alex und ich spiele WOW seit Release. Zwischendurch die eine oder andere Pause wegen Umzug, Geburt des Nachwuchs usw :-)

 

Ich würde gerne wieder neu durchstarten und bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde welche über reifere Mitglieder verfügt.

Hardcoreprogress kommt für mich einfach nicht mehr in Frage.

 

Würde etwas familiäreres suchen wo das miteinander noch zählt. Was bringt eine Gilde mit über 100 Membern wo alle Spieler aneinander vorbeilaufen.

 

Bin offen für Raids, PVP, Inis evtl. gemeinsam Twinken, Erfolge farmen oder einfach Spaß haben und die andere Fraktion ärgern.

 

Habe früher sehr viel geraidet und auch PVP betrieben, jetzt zählt für mich einfach nur noch der Spaß am Spiel.

 

Server ist für mich noch nicht entschieden und bei der Fraktion wäre ich auch noch offen.

 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen !!

 

Vielen lieben Dank


----------

